# One Year Food Kit Giveaway



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

For anyone who is interested, Augason Foods is giving away a "one year" food supply packed in #10 cans.

One catch. You have to have a facebook account.

1Yr Kit Giveaway

*Kit Includes Wheat Grinder & 97 #10 Cans:*

3 Long Grain White Rice
9 Hard White Wheat
3 Spaghetti
6 Dehydrated Potato Dices
4 Freeze Dried Sweet Corn
3 Freeze Dried Sweet Peas
2 Dehydrated Chopped Onions
1 Dehydrated Carrots
1 Freeze Dried Broccoli
3 Freeze Dried Apple Dices
4 Freeze Dried Whole Strawberries
1 Freeze Dried Whole Raspberries
3 Honey Coated Banana Slices
3 100% Country Fresh Instant Milk
3 Chocolate Morning Moo's
3 Cheese Blend Powder
7 Vegetarian Meat Substitute Bacon
4 Vegetarian Meat Substitute Beef
3 Vegetarian Meat Substitute Chicken
3 Vegetarian Meat Substitute Taco
3 Pinto Beans
3 Lentils
6 Dried Whole Eggs
1 Dehydrated Peppers
1 Dehydrated Cross Cut Celery
3 Buttermilk Pancake Mix
2 Quick Rolled Oats
1 Chocolate Fudge Brownie Mix
1 Blueberry Muffin Mix
1 Creamy Wheat Cereal
1 Potato Shreds
1 Creamy Potato Soup Mix
1 Dried Scrambled Egg Mix
1 Potato Gems
1 Honey White Bread & Roll Mix
1 Vegetable Stew Blend


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in and all signed up and I go them "liked" lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Facebook account ... 

Oh well ... I'm out ...


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Facebook account ...
> 
> Oh well ... I'm out ...


 Me 2 ... :gaah: I've got several cans of that Auguson Farms stuff ... so far so good ... (But I've only opened two cans ... the powdered cheese and the FD strawberries). Why by LTS stuff if you are just gonna open it?? :dunno: I have stuff from the grocery store for day to day use.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd say half the accts on FB are dupes or dummy accts anyway... just make a crap one with a non-critical or disposable e-mail, place all the profile settings to *self only* and have at it :beercheer:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I'd say half the accts on FB are dupes or dummy accts anyway... just make a crap one with a non-critical or disposable e-mail, place all the profile settings to *self only* and have at it :beercheer:


That is what mine is! I have no friends and just use it for getting freeby stuff and coupons and of course this horrible little addicting game called bejeweled blitz- it helps when I insomnia and don't wanna read anymore.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I signed up too. Good Luck everyone :wave:


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I'd say half the accts on FB are dupes or dummy accts anyway... just make a crap one with a non-critical or disposable e-mail, place all the profile settings to *self only* and have at it :beercheer:





Emerald said:


> That is what mine is! I have no friends and just use it for getting freeby stuff and coupons and of course this horrible little addicting game called bejeweled blitz- it helps when I insomnia and don't wanna read anymore.


I am a couponing fool!!! 

Between that and this I am just about ready to bite the bullet and join up ...

Look at you two!! Corrupting me and everything ... :gaah::2thumb:

ETA: I'll be back ... got some coupons to sign up for! lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I think one of my girls has an account ...

hmmmm ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> I think one of my girls has an account ...
> 
> hmmmm ...


Yep. That's the way I did it. 

What's a 15 or 18yo going to do with a bunch of cans anyway?


----------

